# Tari Phillips to the Comets



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

She was a solid player for the Liberty. Gonna be missed. She wasnt the same last year because of injuries. If she's healthy this season than that's a great addition to the Comets.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Many of us have already discussed the effects of TnT...Tina and Tari. This can be a great shot in the arm for the Comets frontcourt...

Now to just get Janeth back and a decent point guard...things could be very exciting in H'town this year.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

My Liberty are really losing it. First T Spoon is gone and now TARI. I never liked Tari THAT much but i dont think it was good allowing her to leave and us get nothin in return.


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

Tari just killed my Mystics everytime we played the Liberty.


----------

